# Brahms Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115 part 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a third performance for this beautiful quintet. Beautifully filmed and performed.

*Endymion perform Brahms' Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op.115 at Kings Place in the Kings Place Festival, 11th September 2010.*

1th mvt


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Endymion - Brahms Clarinet Quintet 2nd movement*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Endymion - Brahms Clarinet Quintet 3nd and 4th movement*


----------

